# Road Rage



## MJS (Sep 15, 2010)

Came across this article and thought it was pretty interesting and worth posting, as this is something that happens alot.




> Its a mad, mad, mad, mad world. And by that we dont just mean angry -- we also mean crazy. You can see it on the road, daily.
> We have a problem with aggressive driving, one that manifests itself in many disturbing and dangerous ways, from road rage to fatal traffic accidents. Its gotten worse in recent years, as the population has increased -- leading to more cars on the road, leading to greater traffic congestion, leading to shorter tempers and more flat-out aggression.
> The fact that were in the worst recession in 80 years doesnt help, either. So many people are so stressed out these days about lost jobs, making ends meet, and general financial strain, that getting on the freeway can seem akin to gladiatorial combat.
> Aggressive driving has definitely become more of a problem, says Saul Gomez, a public information officer for the California Highway Patrol who was previously a patrolman. Part of that is because we spend more time in our vehicles, in stop-and-go traffic, and it takes longer to get to where were going.


----------



## Gruenewald (Sep 15, 2010)

Not nearly as bad here in Canada.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 15, 2010)

people don't realize a vehicle can be a three thousand pound weapon.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 15, 2010)

Gruenewald said:


> Not nearly as bad here in Canada.


 
You've obviously, (count yourself lucky!), never travelled the 401, the 400, the 410, the 407 or the 427 in and around Toronto between 5am-9:30am & 3:30-7:00pm.....

If you leave 15 minutes late, you can easily add 45 minutes to your commute.


----------



## Carol (Sep 15, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> You've obviously, (count yourself lucky!), never travelled the 401, the 400, the 410, the 407 or the 427 in and around Toronto between 5am-9:30am & 3:30-7:00pm.....
> 
> If you leave 15 minutes late, you can easily add 45 minutes to your commute.



Montrealers give Boston drivers some stiff competition.  :lol:


----------



## teekin (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been in a Cab in Montreal, Once! I was scared for my life. I would rather hire a car and tell him to take his time or walk or bus. TO and and Montreal are places to just NOT cab it.
 I was once a terrible Road Rager. Now if I am late, well then, so be it. I will get there. There is nothing so important that I need to wind up pinned inside my car, waiting to get the metal cut off so I can get to the hospital so Perhaps they can save my life so I can start rehab Again! Screw that. I give myself lots of time to drive, put in Really good music, sing loudly and off key, dance in my seat and use my car as my sanctaury. I am a happy patient driver. You want to go first? Please, be my guest. I let aggressive drivers have the right of way, why not? I want them as far from me as possible when they assert themselves again. Doesn't it seem like some sort of Dominance game? Like a bunch of people figuratively waving their vehicles (penises) around to see who is the biggest most aggressive/dominant one is? Perhaps the more crowded it gets the more pressure there is to be the "dominant one", using the most powerful tools at your disposal. ie, Hummer or McLaren F1







 (What I would do for one of these. :fanboy: )  

Lori


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 16, 2010)

I am usually the last person to suggest we take a European model on anything in the US but I wish we were more like Germany when it comes to driving.

 They go through far more schooling to learn how to drive and it cost about $1-2 grand to get your permit.

 They train you better in the physical act of driving buit also in the science, law and morality of it.

 I hear most German cars dont even have cup holders over there as the attitude is when you are driving a car, you pay attention to what you are doing. They treat it much like piloting an aircraft (Something I was told as a youth.)

 Americans feel it's aright to drive, they ghet in their cars and a similar psychology as p-laying a video gams and being in one's home enters into it.

 With America being so deverse these days another problem is you have people with very differenty edicate on the roads. It's amazing how many people do not know (or care ) that slow traffic drives in the right lane and you pass in the left, not sit there going slower than those in the right lane.

 If you shine your lights, a well known single for "Get over, please." trhey either slow down, ignore youi or even give the finger.

 You have people who do not seem to know that a turn single is manditory, whether your car's blinker or your arm out the window.

 And then you have clowns who take 2 lanes when they turn on to a street.

 It's too easy to get a permit in America, make it harder, with more schooling (and periodic re certs) and you would see an improvment in all areas of traffic safety.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 16, 2010)

So yesterday this happened - http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local-beat/Road-Rage-Incident-Turns-Fatal-103019794.html http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/09/15/1826808/possible-road-rage-incident-in.html

Your typical case of road rage hooliganism, but this one ended in death.  The guy actually approached the guys car, put his hand into the vehicle and grabbed the other guy ... who quite understandably felt threatened and shot him dead in the street.


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had my share of incidents.  Fortunately all were resolved without violence.  Of course, I do like to give credit where its due, so that being said, my wife usually plays a role as well....usually by telling me to stop and get back in the car. LOL.  

Its funny because many times, something will happen and its clearly the other persons fault, so in an attempt to snap the persons attention back on the road, where it should've been all along, I'll beep....and the other person acts like I'm the one who did something wrong.  Umm..yeah, ok, so you're not paying attention, almost cause a crash, I beep, and you flip me off?  Yeah, that makes sense. LOL.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2010)

I always stay back one car length per every 10 miles an hour I'm going. It's not hard to figure out, but inevitably, to and from work I always get some jerk who is always in a hurry, driving up my butt. So just to correct them, I hit my breaks hard, then the gas. Boy does that wake them up. Then there are the ones that no matter how fast you are going, they will try and pass you. *I hate driving*. Could this be a mild case of reverse road rage on my part, just asking ??


----------



## bribrius (Sep 16, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I always stay back one car length per every 10 miles an hour I'm going. It's not hard to figure out, but inevitably, to and from work I always get some jerk who is always in a hurry, driving up my butt. So just to correct them, I hit my breaks hard, then the gas. Boy does that wake them up. Then there are the ones that no matter how fast you are going, they will try and pass you. *I hate driving*. Could this be a mild case of reverse road rage on my part, just asking ??


 
i drove a truck for a year. Ever since then i hate driving. Everytime i drive i feel like i should be getting paid for it. I just don't like too drive now. Not that i can't. i just dont want to. I am a happy passenger. But my wife always trys to get me to drive. And everytime we go on a long trip she makes me drive. I get that speech on how i am the guy i am supposed to drive. I say it just isn't right. Not right at all. lol. Either way we are both horrible drivers. she tailgates constantly and i am a.d.d. so end up looking around and fiddling with things instead of looking at the road. Steer with my knee while i check the news. That kind of thing.


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2010)

seasoned said:


> I always stay back one car length per every 10 miles an hour I'm going. It's not hard to figure out, but inevitably, to and from work I always get some jerk who is always in a hurry, driving up my butt. So just to correct them, I hit my breaks hard, then the gas. Boy does that wake them up. Then there are the ones that no matter how fast you are going, they will try and pass you. *I hate driving*. Could this be a mild case of reverse road rage on my part, just asking ??


 
Yeah, it probably is a bit of the reverse roadrage, but dont feel bad, I've done it myself, and still do, from time to time.  Am I opening the door for potential issues?  Absolutely.  Now, dont get me wrong, I dont set out, every time I get into the car, to piss someone else off.  But yeah, when I'm on the highway, and there are signs 3 miles back, that mention road work, and the right lane is closed, I move over.  I dont wait until the last second, in hopes that I can get 10 cars ahead, and then try to squeeze into the proper lane.  

So, those that do that...well, I usually dont let them in.   Of course, then theres this sad story that happend the other day.  I'm on my way to work.  1 lane road, each direction.  About a mile or so before the next major intersection, the road splits into 2 lanes.  I take the left, as that lane will put me in the proper lane upon reaching the intersection.  The other 2 lanes are to go left or right.  So, this jackoff, passes me on the right, goes in front of me. We go thru the light and reach the next intersection.  At this point, I make a right.  The light at the intersection was red.  This person wanted to go left.  What do they do?  Instead of stopping at the light, they take a quick turn into the little store parking lot, out onto the road, going the same direction they would've gone, had they waited for the light.  I had to laugh.  I was thinking, "Gee, wheres the fire?" LOL!


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 17, 2010)

Omar B said:


> So yesterday this happened - http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local-beat/Road-Rage-Incident-Turns-Fatal-103019794.html http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/09/15/1826808/possible-road-rage-incident-in.html
> 
> Your typical case of road rage hooliganism, but this one ended in death. The guy actually approached the guys car, put his hand into the vehicle and grabbed the other guy ... who quite understandably felt threatened and shot him dead in the street.


 
 I spent 1/4 of my life in that general area, things can get rough quick.
For all the heat I take on this site for my attitude, around there I was considered rather tame.

 I love my old state's stand your ground laws.

 Jerk threatens a man, man waste jerk and no charges.

 In lots of places in this country, he'd be fighting for his freedom or basicaly screwed and sure of prison.
Because there is so much violence down there, the powers at be understand violence more and what it takes for a normal person to defend themselves against thugs and third world meantalitites rampant in the area. 

 You stand your ground and if they keep coming you take them out, whether hand to hand, with a bottle of Old English 800 or with a Glock 19, depending on the sevarity of attack but you can error towards using more than needed and still walk.
As all America should be. Criminals and violent attackers are animals and should not be looked at the same as normal people.

 Sure maybe the enraged guy was just going to grab him by his coller and yell, but maybe he was going to beat his face in or worse?
 IMO you deserve a bullet in the head if your going to try to grab me from a car and hit me. Sure i might only get a tooth knocked out or a broken nose but he still deserves a bullet for trying to harm me if I did not want to fight. Yes my nose is worth his life IF I was not trying to engage in a fight with him.

 The real lesson is you should not threaten or hurt people. If he was botherd by how close the guy was driving, tapp the breaks a few times or slam on them and let his insurance pay for a new car.
 That will learn 'em.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 17, 2010)

I do not engage in road rage and I don't understand it.  If someone is following me too closely, I slow down.  They eventually pass me.  I do not respond to any hand signals they may give me.

If they cut me off in traffic, I let them go.  They're going to get someone killed, and I don't want to be in the middle of their jam sandwich.

There is no competition, no prize for getting there first, and nothing to be gained by behaving like an arrogant jerk or reacting to one.

With regard to the reactions some have, I always put it down to the same logical fallacy _"I should not have to put up with that."_  Yes, of course you should not *have* to, but it happens anyway.  Life sucks.

I do not believe it is my duty to teach anyone a lesson, nor do I think they would absorb it if I taught it to them.

Best case; we both get mad.  Worst case: he has a gun and shoots me.  I don't see a winning scenario here, do you?

Bottom line; if the jerk driver makes me mad, he wins.  He has control over his actions, but *I* have control over my emotions.  If he makes me angry, he is controlling me.  I have no interest in being a tool.

I just drive.  Others do what they do.  That bothers me not at all.  Life is way too short for that kind of stuff.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I do not engage in road rage and I don't understand it. If someone is following me too closely, *I slow down*. They eventually pass me. I do not respond to any hand signals they may give me.
> 
> If they cut me off in traffic, I let them go. They're going to get someone killed, and I don't want to be in the middle of their jam sandwich.
> 
> ...


So your the guy doing 40 in a 55.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 17, 2010)

seasoned said:


> So your the guy doing 40 in a 55.



Not me!  I do the speed limit.  And I stick to the middle lanes when there is traffic on the interstates going significantly over the speed limit.  But I am also not the guy doing 85 in a 70.  For those who come up behind me doing 85 in a 70, I advise them to pass.  I won't block them or impede them in any way.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 17, 2010)

I forgot.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 17, 2010)

MJS said:


> Came across this article and thought it was pretty interesting and worth posting, as this is something that happens alot.


 
I question it when officers say anything has become 'more of a problem'.  The fact is that road rage has always been with us, it's just that we are 'more aware of the a problem'.

We didn't call it road rage 30 years ago........we called it 'Dad getting in a fist fight because that jerk cut us off!'  It wasn't a societal phenomenon, it was just the way it worked.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 27, 2010)

Omar B said:


>


 
Okay, that's funny!


----------

